# blue-cream feet



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

when you show a british shorthair and the cat is blue-cream does all four paws need to have cream on them no matter how small the amount of cream is required does it state in the gccf rules for that colour that all four paws need to have cream on them ? 
i was just wondering as i'm about to buy a kitten and wish to show her would it go against you if she has not got four cream paws


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Absolutely not at all! I breed and show tortie and tortie/white persians that is not a showing fault in any way! so go ahead and enter her. You can order from the gccf site a booklet which has the standard of points for all breeds of cat and tells you what they would be looking for at shows. Dont sound to me like you have any probs and just get her entered, lol. 

Can we see some pics do you think, would be good


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I breed and show british, i have a lilac tortie , if for example the kitten you were buying only had three paws with cream and there was another in the same class who had all four paws with cream that cat would most likely win, unless your cat was particually outstanding.

Its always worth a go though.

Do you have a picture, would be lovely to see the kitty


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't have any pic's of her yet as she's only 4 wks old but I do have one of my blue-cream neuter maisy I used to show her but all her paws had cream on them and I was unsure what the ruling was on this about the feet.
I know I heard something about feet but wanted to make sure as I'm buying this other girl as a queen and I also want to show her 
thanks for your help very much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Maisy is gorgeous - she looks huge!!! Love her colouring

Louise
X


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

burfy said:


> I don't have any pic's of her yet as she's only 4 wks old but I do have one of my blue-cream neuter maisy I used to show her but all her paws had cream on them and I was unsure what the ruling was on this about the feet.
> I know I heard something about feet but wanted to make sure as I'm buying this other girl as a queen and I also want to show her
> thanks for your help very much appreciated.


Shes a big girl , very and very pretty, who bred her if you dont mind me asking?

If your plan is more for the breeding then 4 paws with cream on doesnt matter, better to get a big chunky girl with as little faults as poss and hopefully produce something better for showing.

This is my lilac tortie girl. She is a lot bigger now, i bred her myself, she has done very well on the show bench so far, her first show she got 2nd and the last two shows shes had 1st and bob, she is consistently placed in the sides too so i have high hopes for her.










Good luck with your breeding, have you a prefix yet.

sorry for asll the questions jen x


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

hi jen
she's beautiful well done for breeding such a gorgeous girl!
my girl maisy was bred by eve crook her prefix mibaybese you might have heard of her she's been breeding and showing for about 15yrs or more , she was the one who got me hooked on showing now also breeding .
Are you going to the supreme? will you be taking any cats
Might see you there? i'm taking bowjangals my cream.
i have applied for my prefix it's karowbist and its been approved so watch this space ! Do u do alot of showing? how long have you been breeding im only just starting well my queen is only 4wks old i did try with maisy but she was not having any of it we tried 6 times i got her neutered in the end. 
speak to you again 
lol k


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hiya, my cream colourpoint is mibaybese golden slippers (fizz), how weirds that!
I had her as an adult though so i have never met her breeder unfortunatly.

Ive been breeding for a couple of years now. I do show alot but up untill recently its been my bengals. I have shown fizz but her cream is a little warm shes not really a show quality cat, but she produces stunning babies and is a brilliant mom. She is due a litter anytime now, i cant wait.

Iam going to the supreme, taking lulu, i really hope she does well. Bowjangals is lovely, what a face, i could just eat him! I will come and find you at the supreme,

I hope all goes well with your new girl, post us a picture when you get one


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

burfy said:


> I don't have any pic's of her yet as she's only 4 wks old but I do have one of my blue-cream neuter maisy I used to show her but all her paws had cream on them and I was unsure what the ruling was on this about the feet.
> I know I heard something about feet but wanted to make sure as I'm buying this other girl as a queen and I also want to show her
> thanks for your help very much appreciated.


I've never heard anything about colour on feet with blue cream persians dont know if there is something different with your breed , but your neuter is stunning, love the markings and excellent eye colour too


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I've never heard anything about colour on feet with blue cream persians dont know if there is something different with your breed , but your neuter is stunning, love the markings and excellent eye colour too


In the british they should ideally have 4 paws with cream on, but i dont think its a fault as such.


----------

